# Eragon movie sequel?



## SeverinR

Is their any talk about Eldest being made into a movie?

A friend asked me this, and I didn't find anything.

Looking at the box office:
10th worst film that year, but 13th highest grossing fantasy film in the USA.

This by a first time director.  


Eragon (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
{The film was directed by Stefen Fangmeier, a first-time director,}

I think this movie could be great, of course, if it is done right.


----------



## Ireth

From what I've heard about the movie (never seen it), the changes they made to the script of _Eragon_ would make adapting _Eldest_ impossible. Apparently they gave _Eragon_ too much closure or somesuch.


----------



## Steerpike

I don't know - the first movie wasn't exactly great (though not as bad as the book). The US gross for the movie was less than it cost to make, but looking at worldwide numbers they certainly made a profit on it. That said, given the amount of time that has passed since the first one I'm guessing they're either not interested in another or they are having a hard time getting it funded/approved or whatever.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

SeverinR said:


> Is their any talk about Eldest being made into a movie?



Dear God, I hope not.


----------



## Mindfire

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Dear God, I hope not.



Hear, hear.


----------



## writeshiek33

ok first the books have some flaws but god thery butchered the story in the movie


----------



## Rikilamaro

No. They didn't pick up the option for a sequel. Which is great since they sliced up the first book to make that piece of poo they released initially. They didn't make enough money to get a producer want to take a chance on a sequel. I wish they would redo the first movie with a director and screenwriter that had actually read the book. One of the worst adaptations ever.


----------



## Mindfire

Rikilamaro said:


> No. They didn't pick up the option for a sequel. Which is great since they sliced up the first book to make that piece of poo they released initially. They didn't make enough money to get a producer want to take a chance on a sequel. I wish they would redo the first movie with a director and screenwriter that had actually read the book. One of the worst adaptations ever.



Yeah, they were trying far too hard to make it into the next LOTR. And it showed.


----------



## Rikilamaro

I thought they wanted it to be the YA version of LOTR combined with Harry Potter.


----------



## Mindfire

Rikilamaro said:


> I thought they wanted it to be the YA version of LOTR combined with Harry Potter.



It's obvious that they wanted to appeal to those audiences, yes. They wanted was a cash cow, to emulate the success of those franchises. And they failed.


----------



## SeverinR

Rikilamaro said:


> No. They didn't pick up the option for a sequel. Which is great since they sliced up the first book to make that piece of poo they released initially. They didn't make enough money to get a producer want to take a chance on a sequel. I wish they would redo the first movie with a director and screenwriter that had actually read the book. One of the worst adaptations ever.


With special effects and being more true to the book, I could see a much better movie in a remake. Which is what they should shoot for in remakes, rather then just trying to suck more money out of an old idea.

I think the stats show how desperate people are for fantasy movies. 13th highest grossing Fantasy.  Put them New Zealanders to work and make more fantasy films.


----------

